# Fostering!



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi everybody! 

I am fostering a mama cat and her kittens! They are adorable! There are five kittens and they are almost all grey. (All of them) The mama's name is Alice. I will post more details later....and pics! 

Blamo'sBestBuddie


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 11, 2019)

That's so sweet! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

That is a good thing to do for the kitties. Hope they all find permanent homes.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks @Baymule and @AmberLops!  Here are some pictures:




 
I want to name this kitten Smokey but I'm not sure yet. *girl*


 
This kitten is a little girl. No name yet. 


 
This cat is the mommy, Alice. She loved sitting there in the sun that morning!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 13, 2019)

I still have more pictures, let me go try to find them.......


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 13, 2019)

They are so beautiful!! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## ploist125 (Nov 13, 2019)

That's beautiful thank you!  snaptube telegram web


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 7, 2020)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am fostering a mama cat and her kittens! They are adorable! There are five kittens and they are almost all grey. (All of them) The mama's name is Alice. I will post more details later....and pics!
> 
> Blamo'sBestBuddie


That sounds great. we have cats here too. we had her since she's a kitten. she had 5 litters unfortunately 4 died. 
the one lest is a white female. I am personally taking care of her.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 7, 2020)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thanks @Baymule and @AmberLops!  Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 61051
> I want to name this kitten Smokey but I'm not sure yet. *girl*
> ...


I have a white kitten here. she has an injury.. something happens with her eyes.. seems like it's about to pop out. i hope you can help me with it. I don't want it to die.


----------

